# Humic Acid/Fulvic Acid/Sea Kelp Ratios



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I am going to experiment with adding Humic Acid/Fulvic Acid/Sea Kelp to part of my lawn this season. I have found that Virginia Tech found that 0.5 oz HA to .2 oz Kelp along with .5 oz of a triazole fungicide (Paclobutrazol, propiconazole, etc.) per M yielded the best results in terms of quality and both canopy/root mass. I would like to find the optimal amount according to published research of fulvic acid to add to the mix. Has anyone come across this information?

Edit: Here is a link to the paper https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZfboTCFKp7n8xaQzCp-5cXtmaQmVHxrk5ZCBmy48JyA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

This was a good read, btw. Thanks for posting. Sorry I have nothing else to add tho


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@corneliani 
I am glad you enjoyed it. I would love to read more articles like this if anyone has any to share.


----------

